# (SALE) Orchestration Recipes Vol. 2 Hands-on: LET'S ORCHESTRATE!💪



## zedmaster (Jul 18, 2021)

UPDATE: I now expanded one of the snippets into a full composition. Check Episode #5! 

Orchestration Recipes Vol. 2 are out! I'm diving deep into one of the recipes, where we write couple of quick superhero entrance themes + a sad melancholic one in the second video

I’m absolutely in love with the way that orchestration recipes break down musical ideas and present them in 4-6 easy-to-follow steps for instant inspiration. Kinda underpriced for the gold it offers imo.


----------



## rudi (Jul 18, 2021)

Great stuff!! I love it!


----------



## zedmaster (Jul 18, 2021)

rudi said:


> Great stuff!! I love it!


Thanks!! The recipes are super fun!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow! At intro price this is a no-brainer for me


----------



## zedmaster (Jul 25, 2021)

Here's my take on another recipe from vol. 2:


----------



## Rob (Jul 25, 2021)

Kevin, why don't you just post your pieces, without giving away Philip Johnston's recipes' instructions... it seems this is stepping a bit on PJ's work. But I may be completely wrong and the Author is maybe fine with you doing it. In this case just ignore me


----------



## zedmaster (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm in contact with Philip  I use the recipes that are available on YouTube for free. Everyone can see them.

In the course there are much more detailed notes as well.


----------



## Rob (Jul 25, 2021)

oh I see, all is fine then... sorry


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 25, 2021)

love this concept. very cool. 

There are so many "types" of movie scenes that are very recurrent that this class could go on forever


----------



## zedmaster (Jul 25, 2021)

Rob said:


> oh I see, all is fine then... sorry


No worries man!



gsilbers said:


> love this concept. very cool.
> 
> There are so many "types" of movie scenes that are very recurrent that this class could go on forever


Absolutely. Tons of possibilities here and I can't wait to dive into them all :D


----------



## zedmaster (Aug 1, 2021)

New episode of LET'S ORCHESTRATE (#4) is out: This time we're writing hectic music for a fantasy danger situation with an Orchestration Recipe!


----------



## zedmaster (Aug 22, 2021)

LET’S ORCHESTRATE #5: Expand a theme.

Following the feedback of some of my amazing viewers, I’ve transformed one of my most voted themes into a larger composition. With the help of the amazing Orchestration Recipes, I wrote a short snippet in Episode #4 for a “Fantasy Danger Emergency Situation”. 

Now we’ll have a look at what this theme has become!


----------



## zedmaster (Nov 18, 2021)

Orchestration Recipes (LINK) is 40% off for both volumes with the code recipesfinal2021 on checkout. For 48 hours only.

I made many videos on these and love them a lot.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 18, 2021)

No-Brainer Alert! 🌟🌟🌟🌟
Note: This is an unsolicited testimonial.

@zedmaster What did I win?


----------



## zedmaster (Nov 18, 2021)

@Alchemedia


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 18, 2021)

very nice! Is that recepie from volume 1 or 2?

Edit: never mind saw the title name


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 18, 2021)

zedmaster said:


> Orchestration Recipes (LINK) is 40% off for both volumes with the code recipesfinal2021 on checkout. For 48 hours only.
> 
> I made many videos on these and love them a lot.


I like the concept as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

